

7 Innovation Secrets of Steve Jobs - rblion
http://www.pcworld.com/article/207344/7_innovation_secrets_of_steve_jobs.html

======
some1else
PCWorld: "In other words: Stay in School"

Actually, I believe it's: "Stay hungry, stay foolish"

